
RubyKaigi and the Path to Ruby 3 - kureikain
https://developer.squareup.com/blog/rubykaigi-and-the-path-to-ruby-3/
======
pmontra
This is the first time in 30+ years that I read about storing types in their
own file separate from the source code. Probably some language/tool already
did it, still it seems weird to me.

It also looks like a method to make developers forget about types, unless
they're using an IDE that merges the .rb and the .rbi files in a single view.

Maybe I'm OK with putting hurdles on the way of static typing Ruby because I
can use any of the existing statically typed languages if I feel like that.
One of the top reasons I'm using Ruby is precisely because I don't have to
write type annotations. I'd leave it like that.

